# Sad and Worn Out



## PeteDavis (Feb 10, 2020)

47 year old male married 19 years tomorrow. We agreed not to do anything since we are spending plenty of money on a vacation with our kids right now. At first I seemed to have a joy and she knows she was happier. Within 2 years of getting marriage we had a son and me having a brain tumor on the frontal lobe. I am not the same person she married, I know. She says she has been married to three different men. The one when we were married, the one after the second surgery with chemo, and another after the second surgery with chemo and radiation. I was kind of forced to stay at home to watch the kids since 2003, we had a girl in 2006. It has been so lonely and isolating. I have a lot of personal things to work on before I can really give back. I wonder if I should see a counselor. For me I have let myself go. People say sometimes to me or in general are you happy. I guess I am sometimes but I never really understood the question. As for marriage we barely have sex. She is obese, as I am now. I am stopping porn because that just kills me. I just know I can’t be “like this” forever. Also, outside of being a sty at home dad ai do not work. She has to be the breadwinner and that is shameful for me but probability puts a lot of stress on her. Sometimes she says she has three kids. Me and our two kids.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*@PeteDavis,*

You have been through a lot and it's still affecting your quality of life.

Other than being overweight, how is your overall health now?

I think that you would greatly benefit from individual counseling. It sounds like you need to redefine yourself. 

Are you doing anything for yourself? Are you working out or at least walking every day? Do you have any friends or family who you do things with?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@PeteDavis you do need counselling, probably a specialist who deals with post cancer treatment.


----------

